# Yoour opinion on this observation "hive"...



## Briarhill (Dec 30, 2011)

http://www.ioffer.com/i/new-deep-beekeeping-bee-keeping-observation-bee-hive-70091156
I'm thinking about getting one of these to take to Farmers Markets we set up at, school programs, and other places I get asked to speak... 

My concern is this. If I remove 1 frame from a hive to put in this, and it remains out for an entire day (possibly 2) will there be any reprecussions in that period of time from having a missing frame and bees? Other than the obvious loss of production...:bored:


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw one that was setup at a Dadant location that was 3 or 4 frames tall and I want to say it had two side by side. It was the bees permanent hive. You could maybe build something like that, assuming you could transport it.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Those 1 (or 2) frame observation hives have long been popular for uses exactly like you described. Pull a frame from a hive in the morning, go speak, return it later in the day. Bees are inconvenienced, but no big deal.

Just be sure they don't get cooked - especially at an outside market.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

I have one like this. 
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Ulster-Observation-Hive/productinfo/U501/
I like it because it is a working hive and has the same uses as any other nuc would. I almost always have a few nucs around to use in the observation hive. I can leave this one set up for a two or three day market without any problems. 

The one you pictured should work just fine for a one day class or farmers market but, if you think you might need it for two days in a row you might look into a different model.


----------

